# Sari cloth for a wrap carrier?



## RubyV (Feb 4, 2004)

I got two lovely saris from my SIL (she lived in india for a while) and I couldn't figure out what to do with them until I saw a woman at my ped office with a diadymos style carrier (I"m a maya wrap type sling momma). I think the cloth is silk. Would this work?


----------



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

saris are very long, it seems like it would work, but the silk might be slippery for tying, and hot in the summer. - practice with a stuffed aniimal!


----------



## myniyer (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi Ruby! Nice to see you









I agree with Liz, it could be hot. I have the Ultimate Baby Wrap and with all those layers wrapped around me I think it'll be too hot for the upcoming summer.

Silk is expensive to clean, and the color may bleed. Also, I have the Ultimate Baby Wrap and Adrashanti likes to chew on it - I don't know if I'd let her chew on a silk wrap.

Maybe you could cut off the pallu (the decorative portion) and make a maya wrap type sling with that to use on special occasions?


----------



## RubyV (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey, nice to see you!!

Good idea. I'm also trying out the shawls that go with the pants suits sil gave me.

Dev's getting waaay heavy, and the wraparound ida was comfy (tried it this morning). Dev thought silk was yummy.







:


----------

